# Naruto 658 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Dec 4, 2013)

Predict away.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Gabe (Dec 4, 2013)

Bijuu hunting season starts


----------



## vered (Dec 4, 2013)

Madara continues to own.and hopefully he'll reactivate the Rinnegan .


----------



## Cjones (Dec 4, 2013)

Reaction panels as Madara plows through the alliance. 

Tsunade/Tobirama/Hiruzen head over toward Hashirama. 

Hashirama notes that Madara not only someone regained his original powers, but has his sage mode powers which grant him regeneration. 

Switch over to Kakashi/Minato for stuff.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 4, 2013)

Just like the end of this chapter, I will be thinking "That was too short.  NEED MOOOOOOORE"


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 4, 2013)

Tobirama walks over to Hashirama's collapsed body for a lil chat.
[YOUTUBE]9AajslFuPro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SLB (Dec 4, 2013)

Madara kills people and continues to grow my faith in him... 

I'm glad I ditched animosity. Still can't say I'm at that liking stage with him yet, but dude's making a strong case


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Dec 4, 2013)

Madara controls hashi and black zetsu controls obito and fights the alliance while madara capturing the bijuu's


----------



## ShinobisWill (Dec 4, 2013)

Revy said:


> Tobirama walks over to Hashirama's collapsed body for a lil chat.
> [YOUTUBE]9AajslFuPro[/YOUTUBE]



I think I love you.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 4, 2013)

*Chapter 658:*  Madara's Will

Black Zetsu returns to Madara and we learn the truth of the shadow, which ends up being the living will of the Juubi.   Naruto and Sasuke press their attack, while Hashirama begins thinking of a way to stop his nemesis.


----------



## Marsala (Dec 4, 2013)

There's going to be a bijuu curbstomping. Everything they can do will be eaten by Madara and make him stronger. Their smartest bet is to just run in opposite directions, but I doubt they'll do that.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 4, 2013)

ino will appear and help the bijuus.. madara will use jutsus. some named characters will be fatally wounded. sage mode healing for sakura incoming.


----------



## RBL (Dec 4, 2013)

I predict Gai Going Eight gates


----------



## Rosi (Dec 4, 2013)

The asshole that is Black Zetsu gets trolled


----------



## Jad (Dec 4, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> I predict Gai Going Eight gates



First, let him use some of his unknown abilities in the lower gates/base state. Let him exhaust all his moves before we jump to Gai using the 8th Gate and dieing prematurely.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 4, 2013)

Since Madara is after the tailed beasts, Naruto has a turn at being the hero and guardian of the tailed spirits.


----------



## Jad (Dec 4, 2013)

I predict teams will split up between the alliance members to protect each Bijuu. Actually, I think that is EXACTLY what will happen 100%. For example, each person listed corresponds to the tails beast they are protecting, along with a bunch of Shinobi.

1. Gaara
2. Ei
3. Mei
4. Onoki
5. Gai 
6. Tsunade
7. Gai 
8. Bee
9. Naruto


----------



## RBL (Dec 4, 2013)

Jad said:


> First, let him use some of his unknown abilities in the lower gates/base state. Let him exhaust all his moves before we jump to Gai using the 8th Gate and dieing prematurely.



You know that's not happening, that's why Gai have area attacks, because Kishi is a lazy mofakker and won't draw a taijutsu fight, I wish it happened though, something like ura renge or even lower gates


----------



## Obitomo (Dec 4, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> I predict Gai Going Eight gates



EVERY TIME ^


----------



## WT (Dec 4, 2013)

Black Zetsu takes over Madara's body and becomes FV


----------



## Deadway (Dec 4, 2013)

*Naruto 658 Prediction
Unstoppable*

Hashirama: I don't understand.. why are you closing your eyes?
Madara: It's because I don't have any eyes. My original eyes are being used by my pawn, they will be here shortly.  For now...I'll capture the tailed beasts.
_Sasuke comes from behind with a chidori_
Sasuke: DIE!
_Madara casually ducks and avoid it_
_Sasuke opens up Susano and tries to crush him with a punch but Madara jumps away_
_Sasuke now has an enton arrow pointing at him_
Hashirama: !
Sasuke: You can't dodge in midair.
_Madara opens his hand and his fan comes from the rocks_
_Madara blocks it and redirects it back at Sasuke_
Sasuke: !?
Naruto: SASUKE
_Raikage grabs Sasuke and pushes him out the way_
Sasuke looks up at him in confusion
Raikage: If you try anything, I'll kill you right here and now.
Mei: You heard the hokages slug speak, he's with us now.
Gaara: That's right, so let's end this.
Onoki: He brought himself back to life, a foolish move in the eyes of my dust element.
Tsunade lands near Hashirama and starts pulling the rods out.
She can't.
Madara: Don't bother senju whore, only I can remove the seal on Hashirama.
_Tobirama, Hiruzen and Orochimaru land near Naruto and Hashirama_
Tobirama: What do you plan on accomplishing coming back to life?
Hiruzen: The little extra power gained won't save you, you're severely outnumbered.
Madara: I said this before, only Hashirama had the slightest hope at defeating me. 
Sasuke: Without your eyes, you're nothing but meat, I'll finish you by myself.
Madara: Don't you people ever learn.
Onoki: We do, we know that you're planning on becoming the host of the 10 tails, so all we have to do is stop you from getting anywhere near them.
_Bee is seen above Madara about to strike him_
Madara: Looks like the eight tails is delivering himself.
Bee: Foo, you're the one that's going to deliver himself to my blade.
_Madara avoids, only to be in the path of Hiruzens expanded staff._
_Madara avoids again_
Madara: !
_The floor is covered in lava. And Onoki is charging a dust element_
Madara: * I see, hindering my movements and making me in capable of dodging.*
Onoki: You can't avoid this one.
Madara: Then I won't.
_Madara lands in the lava and takes a direct hit from the dust element._
_Madara is seen as unharmed._
Onoki: Did he absorb it? Without a rinnegan?
Hashirama: *Just like amaterasu....whats going on..*
Gaara: If he can absorb ninjutsu...
Gaara holds him down with sand.
Madara; !
Raikage: Then we'll use taijutsu!
Bee and Raikage are in front and behind Madara
Bee/Raikage: DOUBLE LARIAT
Madara: !?
_Madara gets decapitated._
Naruto: Nice that was cool!
_Madara's head rolls towards Sasuke._
Sasuke: Pathetic.
Madara's head: Indeed.
Sasuke + kages !!??
_Madara's body gets up and grabs his head.and re attaches it_
Tsunade: What the hell are you.
Madara: Did you really think I would get rid of immortality that easily? I always have a backup plan.
Hashirama: You bleed, so how are you alive?
Madara: An experiment from a long lost cult, don't worry about it.
Orochimaru: ! *I see....Jashin.*
Hiruzen: ninjutsu doesn't work, taijutsu is ineffective, which means..I'll use the reaper death seal!
Madara: I'm impressed sarutobi monkey, for you to know that kind of jutsu. Regardless, that won't work on me, and  time is running out.
_Madara claps his hands._
Madara: Wood style, true one thousand hands!
Hashirama: ! no way, EVERYONE GET BACK
The kages look in the sky in despair.
Onoki: This is...even bigger than his perfect Susano...
Sasuke: What is.. this?
Naruto: !
Madara: Hashiramas infamous trump card. Much like my perfect susano, anyone who sees this,never lives to tell the tale. Don't worry Hashirama, I'll respect this motion.
_Last panel has a barrage of punches aiming at the alliance_
*Chapter end.*


----------



## RaptorRage (Dec 4, 2013)

Various rookies get in Madara's way as he stomps through Alliance fodder and get their ass handed to them, or just as likely they pull some moves out of nowhere that actually has an effect on him.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 4, 2013)

Switch out 'rabbit' and 'duck' where applicable;

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-k5J4RxQdE[/youtube]


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 4, 2013)

The battle is already over, Madara lost his shirt. Queue upper body damage.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 4, 2013)

Well now that Madara is alive he will start hunting all the tailed beasts but I really hope he won't regain all of them...it would be a bit redundant if he become the juubi jinchuuriki too...
Then we'll see what Naruto and Sasuke will do against Madara,maybe something about the gokage and hokage and what Minato and Kakashi will do against Black zetsu/Obito.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 4, 2013)

Zetsu kills Madara and claims his spot as final villain.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Dec 4, 2013)

More names get taken by Blind Madara and/or the showdown with Minato and Kakashi v BZ kicks off.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 4, 2013)

> ＮＡＲＵＴＯ- ナルト -
> Next Issue: Expect Chaos...!! The Battle has only began Madara will...!? But Sasuke...!!



Madara will do something and then Sasuke will step up.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 4, 2013)

Dat Sauce keeping up with Mads!


----------



## vered (Dec 5, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Madara will do something and then Sasuke will step up.



Is that the preview?
would be great to have Madara/Sasuke interaction and more Madara action next week,
the manga gas turned back good again these past 2 chapters ever since Madara took over as a main villain.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 5, 2013)

but sasuke!! nothing...


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 5, 2013)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Zetsu kills Madara and claims his spot as final villain.



I swear to fucking god if this happens 



T-Bag said:


> but sasuke!! nothing...



He lacks? hatred


----------



## NW (Dec 5, 2013)

I... honestly don't know what to predict.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 5, 2013)

Well based on that preview Sasuke will try something else against Madara while Naruto will try to help Hashirama and protect the Bijuus(I suppose).

But in the end Sasuke will need Naruto's huge help against Madara because a simple Amaterasu and some swordsmanship won't be really useful and I don't think that Susanoo alone will do better...after all even Madara talked about yin and yang that come together and create everything...so what better way than Naruto and Sasuke's teamwork with all their full power to make Madara understand how his way of seeing things is wrong?


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 5, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> Well based on that preview Sasuke will try something else against Madara while Naruto will try to help Hashirama and protect the Bijuus(I suppose).
> 
> But in the end Sasuke will need Naruto's huge help against Madara because a simple Amaterasu and some swordsmanship won't be really useful and I don't think that Susanoo alone will do better...after all even *Madara talked about yin and yang who come together and create everything...so what better way than Naruto and Sasuke's teamwork with all their full power to make Madara understand how his way of seeing things is wrong?*



Oh fuck no, I will not have Madara beaten by friendship

Zabuza, Haku, Gaara, Kabuto and Obito were beaten by it. Let's not have a fucking repeat of friendship with Madara 

A mini Rasenshuriken (by comparison) defeated Kakuzu, so perhaps a HUGE Rasengan can defeat Madara 

Just like how a mini Spirit Bomb defeated Vegeta, but a Universal Spirit Bomb defeated Omega Shenron


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 5, 2013)

Well Madara talked about Yin and Yang and Uchiha power and Senju power so I don't think that Kishimoto made Madara say that just for show and before a Senju's descendant (Naruto)and an Uchiha's descendant(Sasuke).
But yeah,a gargantuan FRS(well we already had this) or better a Senpou:Wind style Bijuu Bomb against Madara would be quite good


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 5, 2013)

He's already butchered so many things in this manga, don't make Madara lose by friendship. 

On the other hand, Madara will probably lose by Senpou: Fuuton Biju Dama!! 

It's coming. I agree, yo!

If it doesn't, Kishi's gonna get an arsekicking


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure there is no preview yet so I don't know what people are talking about. 



Deadway said:


> *Naruto 658 Prediction
> Unstoppable*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Had me until the Jashinism part. 



Glutamminajr said:


> Well based on that preview Sasuke will try something else against Madara while Naruto will try to help Hashirama and protect the Bijuus(I suppose).
> 
> But in the end Sasuke will need Naruto's huge help against Madara because a simple Amaterasu and some swordsmanship won't be really useful and I don't think that Susanoo alone will do better...after all even Madara talked about yin and yang that come together and create everything...so what better way than Naruto and Sasuke's teamwork with all their full power to make Madara understand how his way of seeing things is wrong?



That's very likely how he will be defeated. Pure force is probably out. TnJ is probably out. All they can do is physically show him where he screwed up and pray he changes his mind on his own. It's a little lame but it would be in keeping with his development & relationship with Hashirama (which will obviously come into play) and it's also the only way he can lose with any dignity given Kishi's style. Been suspecting this for over a year now and its likelihood has only gotten higher.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 5, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> That's very likely how he will be defeated. Pure force is probably out. TnJ is probably out. All they can do is physically show him where he screwed up and pray he changes his mind on his own. It's a little lame but it would be in keeping with his development & relationship with Hashirama (which will obviously come into play) and it's also the only way he can lose with any dignity given Kishi's style. Been suspecting this for over a year now and its likelihood has only gotten higher.



inb4 Madara uses sepuku on himself to end this battle.

That would be more anti-climatic than when Hanzou did it.


----------



## rajin (Dec 5, 2013)

*deadway* : i mentioned jashin religion as final villain long long ago.
well you just used it for a very short purpose.


----------



## takL (Dec 5, 2013)

vered said:


> Is that the preview?



doesnt sound like a wsj preview at all.


----------



## Jad (Dec 5, 2013)

I can't wait until Gai and Madara clash in Taijutsu. If that is really what Madara is going to be doing.


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 6, 2013)

OH SHIT MADARA COULD POTENTIAL NOW USE MOKUTON BUDDHA!


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 6, 2013)

takL said:


> doesnt sound like a wsj preview at all.



You think you could find the WSJ to reconfirm that?


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 6, 2013)

Madara summons the Gedo Mazo statue and reseals all the Bijuu


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 6, 2013)

I predict that Madara's power comes from the fact that he is sync'd to gedo mazou, and that he actually is really to absorb the bijuus by himself.


----------



## takL (Dec 6, 2013)

that thing from the hash clones navel at the lair.



Matrix XZ said:


> You think you could find the WSJ to reconfirm that?



_*re*_confirm what?
and addys right ill get wsj on mondays.


----------



## Addy (Dec 6, 2013)

takL said:


> that thing from the hash clones navel at the lair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how do you reconfirm something if you didn't even confirm it in the first place?


----------



## RockSauron (Dec 6, 2013)

Madara uses clones to attack them all at once.

Long term, Madara kills Bee in order to get the Hachibi, and gets Minato's half of the Kyuubi chakra so Kishi doesn't have to kill Naruto.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 7, 2013)

I predict...

Orochimaru using Edo Tensei on Jiraiya

The Sannin will return


----------



## Final Hyoten Hyakkaso (Dec 7, 2013)

Madara takes his pants off


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 7, 2013)

I predict, let the bodies hit the floor........the number of fodder ninja's decrease in an instant and then we finally see what the Rookies are going to do. Also one or two of the kages might die soon!


----------



## Klue (Dec 8, 2013)

The rookies are garbage, and aren't worth even the little panel time that they have received. Their usefulness should have expired once the war boiled down to Obito, Madara and the Juubi.

Only the heavy heaters are worthy at this point - sadly, there is only a select few.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 8, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> OH SHIT MADARA COULD POTENTIAL NOW USE MOKUTON BUDDHA!



I would at the very least expect the Mokuton Buddha clad in perfect Susanoo armor.


----------



## Klue (Dec 8, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I would at the very least expect the Mokuton Buddha clad in perfect Susanoo armor.



bearzerger, you're a genius.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 8, 2013)

I expect madara to kill gai, Onoki, bee in the next couple chapters


----------



## takL (Dec 8, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I would at the very least expect the Mokuton Buddha clad in perfect Susanoo armor.



the size of it...i mean check the size


----------



## Abz (Dec 8, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I would at the very least expect the Mokuton Buddha clad in perfect Susanoo armor.





takL said:


> the size of it...i mean check the size



it very well is a better comparison to the Juubi's body size...for sure...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 8, 2013)

Madara begins to use offensively the Senjutsu he just acquired by creating Wood Dragons or creating many Tajuu Mokuton Bunshins to go after the Bijuus.

Naruto attempts to get the rods out from Hashirama by using Kage Bunshins but the rods react against them, concluding that as long as Madara's alive his chakra will be guarding over Hashirama so that no one touches him unless he needs to suck from sage chakra out of him. They need to weaken/defeat him in order to release Hashirama.

Tobirama, Hiruzen & the current Kages line up in front of the Bijuus to take on Madara. Before the fight begins Madara orders Black Zetsu to bring Obito to him so that he'll recover one of his eyes himself.



bearzerger said:


> I would at the very least expect the Mokuton Buddha clad in perfect Susanoo armor.



Likely, but we will have to wait till Madara recovers his eyes for that.


----------



## Klue (Dec 8, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork, you forgot the part where Madara makes quick work of Obito - punishment for his betrayal.


----------



## navy (Dec 8, 2013)

It's funny because Obito and Madara want the exact same thing.


----------



## RockSauron (Dec 8, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Tobirama, Hiruzen & the current Kages line up in front of the Bijuus to take on Madara. Before the fight begins Madara orders Black Zetsu to bring Obito to him so that he'll recover one of his eyes himself.



I highly doubt Kishi will do that so quickly, as much sense as it might make, due to Black Zetsu saying he was going to fight Kakashi and Minato. It'd be weird if he said that, only to say "Oops, never mind" the next chapter.

I guess we'll see Black Zetsubito in action as well as Blind Madara taking the Bijuu and the Alliance single-handily. Logic be damned.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 8, 2013)

Enter: Edo Uchiha Clan. And we find out why the real reason for the Massacre on Team MEP side.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 8, 2013)

Madara goes on the Bijuu hunt, meanwhile KaRIN lets Obito bite her


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 8, 2013)

navy said:


> It's funny because Obito and Madara want the exact same thing.



madara wants to be the one calling the shots. i dont find it funny at all. madara worked his entire life which was a long ass one to control everyone as he sees fit. how do u think he feels about his underling who was born yesterday, trying to take over his long hard project?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 8, 2013)

Klue said:


> Sennin of Hardwork, you forgot the part where Madara makes quick work of Obito - punishment for his betrayal.



I thought that already took place in 656.  

The Bijuu come first. Plus I think Madara would like an actual challenge instead of taking on a weakened opponent. 



RockSauron said:


> I highly doubt Kishi will do that so quickly, as much sense as it might make, due to Black Zetsu saying he was going to fight Kakashi and Minato. It'd be weird if he said that, only to say "Oops, never mind" the next chapter.
> 
> I guess we'll see Black Zetsubito in action as well as Blind Madara taking the Bijuu and the Alliance single-handily. Logic be damned.



Yeah you're right about that. In my prediction I play with those scenarios to see what could happen so I'm aware that it won't go exactly like that right after Black Zetsu declared he was gonna fight using him. Your prediction is more accurate, will be like the bits we saw of Madara vs Hashirama while the rest were taking care of Obito.

I expect that Madara will tell him to bring Obito to him but for Black Zetsu will answer that it might take a while to do that since he'll be busy with Minato and Kakashi.



Csdabest said:


> Enter: Edo Uchiha Clan. And we find out why the real reason for the Massacre on Team MEP side.



If Madara kills enough ninjas from the Alliance (assuming there aren't enough corpses already due to the whole fight itself plus the lives the Shinju took by sucking their chakra) then Black Zetsu could force Obito to use the jutsu. After all he's the one that collected them so it would fit that he is involved in someway in their profane resurrection. Like maybe he some sort of "contract" to summon all those eyes inside the containers, etc. But this can only happen if Madara orders him to do it or if he's informed that there are Sharingans that have been gathered and ready to be used. Though considering how he isn't so fond of Edo Tensei its possible he won't want to use the jutsu.

If not Obito through Black Zetsu's influence then it could be Orochimaru. I still find it odd the amount of time he took to get to where the others were after healing the Kages. Unless it is just Kishi delaying him on purpose.


----------



## RockSauron (Dec 8, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> madara wants to be the one calling the shots. i dont find it funny at all. madara worked his entire life which was a long ass one to control everyone as he sees fit. how do u think he feels about his underling who was born yesterday, trying to take over his long hard project?



To be fair, Madara spent most of time in a cave, while Obito was the one gathering the Tailed Beasts and manipulating the Akatsuki. He also was the one to give Obito complete control of the project for years. However, now that we know that Black Zetsu was always going to revive Madara anyway, it suddenly seems less stupid on Madara's side to hold Obito to the honor system. but yeah, Madara does want complete control of the project for obvious reasons, but don't act like Obito did absolutely none of the work. 

Anyway, we should find out what happened to the right Rinnegan soon. Maybe White Zetsu went to the cave in order to get it? And then also maybe bring all those eyeballs if Kishi is going Edo Uchiha clan. Not that they'll really be that strong compared to the Edos they fought earlier but it'd give some reason as to why that was happening.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> If not Obito through Black Zetsu's influence then it could be Orochimaru. I still find it odd the amount of time he took to get to where the others were after healing the Kages. Unless it is just Kishi delaying him on purpose.



He got back the same time the Kages did, didn't he? So he probably didn't make any stops in between.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 8, 2013)

All aboard the Madara rape train.

GET HYPE. I can already smell it from a few days away.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 8, 2013)

Chomei is either flying away or the first to be captured by Madara when attacking him.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 8, 2013)

RockSauron said:


> To be fair, Madara spent most of time in a cave, while Obito was the one gathering the Tailed Beasts and manipulating the Akatsuki. He also was the one to give Obito complete control of the project for years. However, now that we know that Black Zetsu was always going to revive Madara anyway, it suddenly seems less stupid on Madara's side to hold Obito to the honor system. but yeah, Madara does want complete control of the project for obvious reasons, but don't act like Obito did absolutely none of the work.



what work did he do other than than recruit a few members to capture bijuus for him?

does that match what madara did?

fight hashirama in a death battle, take his power
wait a lifetime to awaken rinnegan
unseal the gedo
create zetsu

obito had all the pieces rdy  to get the plan working, madara spent a lifetime just trying to obtain those pieces required. who u think did more?


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 8, 2013)

Madara solos the bijuu


----------



## Jad (Dec 8, 2013)

Alliance at the front of Madara, Naruto and Sasuke at the back of Madara. Minato occupied. Hashirama can't move.

Time to see Madara vs. some other people and get some new light in this manga. Time for others to shine instead of the gay wonder twins.


----------



## Ababu (Dec 9, 2013)

Madara skins the bijju to create a new robe for himself.....


----------



## Abz (Dec 9, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> Chomei is either flying away or the first to be captured by Madara when attacking him.



ye i'm thinking the same...chomei will probably be the rash one and attack madara from behind only to get caught... plot device for 

1.the the rest of the bijuu to witness their fate, and suspense
2.madara's power hype
3.someone has to go first if this fight is going to go anywhere....


----------



## shintebukuro (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm excited to see how Madara plans to face the entire alliance + 7 Bijuu this week. Hopefully his goals, as well as Tobizetsu' fight, begin coming into focus.


----------



## RBL (Dec 9, 2013)

did i predict gai going eight gates already ? 

oh yeah.

then i predict nanabi rock lee kicking madara's ass.


----------



## lain2501 (Dec 9, 2013)

I think it's about time Madara starts killing named characters. He can kill whoever he wants it doesn't matter since Obito is gonna resurrect everybody


----------



## navy (Dec 9, 2013)

lain2501 said:


> I think it's about time Madara starts killing named characters. He can kill whoever he wants it doesn't matter since *Madara *is gonna resurrect everybody



Fixed             .


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow its been a decade since I last visited this thread...
(not really).

This shows how excited I am about the incoming chapter. 

I think the chapter will be major. We'll see OP stuff from Madara, making guys like SM Naruto look even more chuunin level.
And no matter what happens, I am expecting at least one fandom to get majorly trolled.

You heard it here folks. Grimmjowsenseisamadono out


----------



## Mariko (Dec 9, 2013)

Naruto will convince the bijuus to cooperate with some shinobis, leting dem being their jinchurikis.

A 9 jinchuriki's alliance (with Lee being in the party) against Madara: this would be epic! 

(No need to talk about consistence anymore...)


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 9, 2013)

those bijuu's will be captured eventually. with shodai out of commission, minato and kakashi being accupied with zetsu, the rest can do very little to stop madara


----------



## Gabe (Dec 9, 2013)

Eventually I see Naruto having the bijuu get sealed in himself to stop madara from getting them


----------



## Gunners (Dec 9, 2013)

I wonder if Naruto would be able to use sand in the event that the Ichibi is sealed inside of him. That being said I think it is more probable that it will be sealed inside of Gaara again; Kishimoto may decide that his way of achieving peace is for the Bijuu to select a host from each of the different regions. 

I also doubt that Madara will completely anihilate the Bijuu this coming chapter, because he just recently hyped the potential team work between beast and man. It'll probably be him putting them on the back foot, just enough for them to realise they'd be better of going inside of a host.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 9, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Eventually I see Naruto having the bijuu get sealed in himself to stop madara from getting them



thats not how this manga works man, u should know by now. 

villains always get a major power up. and the* next* MAJOR villain always > *previous* MAJOR VILLAIN. madara will become stronger than obito, and the only way to do that is by using the power of the tailed beasts. even when madara gets his eyes back, it'll be very veryy difficult defeating everyone currently


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 9, 2013)

Orochimaru vs Madara, ultimate bad ass duel!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 9, 2013)

FFS the Bijuu are not going to be sealed or controlled.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 9, 2013)

The Bijuu seal themselves into statues do they can never be resurrected


----------



## ghstwrld (Dec 9, 2013)

Is the thought tailed beasts are weaker than jinchuriki because of whatever an actual thing in the story?


----------



## Klue (Dec 9, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> Is the thought tailed beasts are weaker than jinchuriki because of whatever an actual thing in the story?



Stated twice I believe.

Once by Deidara after he defeated the Sanbi, and a second time by Hachibi after Obito became the Jinchuuriki of the Ten Tails.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 9, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> thats not how this manga works man, u should know by now.
> 
> villains always get a major power up. and the* next* MAJOR villain always > *previous* MAJOR VILLAIN. madara will become stronger than obito, and the only way to do that is by using the power of the tailed beasts. even when madara gets his eyes back, it'll be very veryy difficult defeating everyone currently



No because I think madara will obtain a different power the fruit that will make the bijuu useless. We can't have obito 2.0 I want someone beyond that. And no matter how many want naruto to lose kurama he won't. The whole point has been naruto controlling the power so he won't lose it. I think it will be revealed that the fruit made rs mother stronger then even him.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 9, 2013)

I sure hope so sure hope so.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 10, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Enter: Edo Uchiha Clan



This is such a bonbon. <3


----------



## Klue (Dec 10, 2013)

Gabe said:


> We can't have obito 2.0 I want someone beyond that.



Only thing stronger than a Juubi's Jinchuuriki is a stronger Juubi Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 10, 2013)

Well if jubbi is just one of many aliens then not really... that and other demons like death god and jashin.....


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 10, 2013)

Madara opens his eyes. Reveals his old Mangekyo.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 10, 2013)

That would be gay.


----------



## handsock (Dec 10, 2013)

I predict Infinite Tsukiyomi happening. Naruto's journey is almost at an end, but is it just Naruto's journey alone?


----------



## gaiver (Dec 10, 2013)

an uchiha has to get the fruit, but thats not going to be in the next chapter.
i'm predicting madara mowing down some fodders and tobirama confronting him, which will please madara


----------



## John Connor (Dec 10, 2013)

I predict a scared face from Naruto and a scary face from Madara


----------



## Cjones (Dec 10, 2013)

Madara blitzing fools. Delicious. 

I'm also hoping for some more info on Saiken (6-tails). He's the only slug beside Katsuyu and I'm wondering if he's from the forest also. Same with Son Goku and Enma.


----------



## Easley (Dec 10, 2013)

At least Madara, in the flesh, will add some excitement to this dreary battle. 

Obito/Juubi was a huge disappointment, even boring, I almost stopped reading as things dragged on. Madara should make it interesting until the manga finally ends with a massive group hug.

Next chapter; I predict Madara being cool. Isn't he always?


----------



## eurytus (Dec 10, 2013)

the tree stopped blooming once they started pulling out the bijuus. if the bijuus don't get sealed back, no MEP.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Dec 10, 2013)

Am I the only one who wants _small action_ and highly tactical  fights? I am quite tired of all this massive stuff being thrown around,  and I am not at all impressed by giant buddhas, meteors and whatnot. I  want some action that showcases _*finesse*,_ *speed*, and *guile*. I find knives and taijutsu more appealing than humongous balls or statues. 

Size is overrated. And, chances are Madara's godly powers won't kill even a single named character.

I'd  love to see him beat a 7- or 8-gate Gai with just sage taijutsu, or  defeat the bijuu without having to unleash wooden leprechauns or  fireballs the size of Australia--the type of battle that exhibits _skill_ rather than power.


----------



## Jad (Dec 10, 2013)

TH4N4T0S said:


> I'd  love to see him beat a 7- or 8-gate Gai with just sage taijutsu



Don't even joke about that...


----------



## Klue (Dec 10, 2013)

Jad said:


> Don't even joke about that...



Gai and Lee = Shit.


----------



## Kenshi (Dec 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Gai and Lee = Shit.



*NOPE*

I don't think so Tim!


----------



## eurytus (Dec 10, 2013)

TH4N4T0S said:


> Am I the only one who wants _small action_ and highly tactical  fights? I am quite tired of all this massive stuff being thrown around,  and I am not at all impressed by giant buddhas, meteors and whatnot. I  want some action that showcases _*finesse*,_ *speed*, and *guile*. I find knives and taijutsu more appealing than humongous balls or statues.
> 
> Size is overrated. And, chances are Madara's godly powers won't kill even a single named character.
> 
> I'd  love to see him beat a 7- or 8-gate Gai with just sage taijutsu, or  defeat the bijuu without having to unleash wooden leprechauns or  fireballs the size of Australia--the type of battle that exhibits _skill_ rather than power.



He's just fighting over-sized beasts who throw bijuudama, the wrong kinda of opponents to showcase finesses


----------



## Klue (Dec 10, 2013)

Kenshi said:


> *NOPE*
> 
> I don't think so Tim!



Lee's panel time consist of bearing Rasengans and fapping to Naruto.

Lee is shit.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2013)

I would not mind seeing madara beat 8 gate Gai like nothing


----------



## Klue (Dec 10, 2013)

I predict the return of Sabo.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> I predict the return of Sabo.



Wut? Wrong manga man ..


----------



## Chausie (Dec 10, 2013)

i predict

ninja cats make their glorious return


----------



## Gunners (Dec 10, 2013)

Did Kishimoto really have to put the handicap on the 8th gate? It seems like a cruel joke when you look at what other characters can accomplish.


----------



## RBL (Dec 10, 2013)

TH4N4T0S said:


> I'd  love to see him beat a 7- or 8-gate Gai with just sage taijutsu,





Klue said:


> Gai and Lee = Shit.





Klue said:


> Lee's panel time consist of bearing Rasengans and fapping to Naruto.
> 
> Lee is shit.



he died for all our old sinners, he is the compendium of what life trully is about.

just take a minute to read this.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 10, 2013)

Gabe said:


> No because I think madara will obtain a different power the fruit that will make the bijuu useless. We can't have obito 2.0 I want someone beyond that. And no matter how many want naruto to lose kurama he won't. The whole point has been naruto controlling the power so he won't lose it. I think it will be revealed that the fruit made rs mother stronger then even him.



the fruit would be like the kyuubi's shroud, only a portion of the whole power.

Jinchuriki on the other hand...is the host of the beast itself.  the fruit cannot compare to the jinchuriki. madara wants to become like the sage himself, not like his mother


----------



## shintebukuro (Dec 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> the fruit would be like the kyuubi's shroud, only a portion of the whole power.
> 
> Jinchuriki on the other hand...is the host of the beast itself.  the fruit cannot compare to the jinchuriki. madara wants to become like the sage himself, not like his mother



Kishi will create more powerups. Don't assume Jyuubi is the only potential power up because that's all you know of.


----------



## eurytus (Dec 10, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> Kishi will create more powerups. Don't assume Jyuubi is the only potential power up because that's all you know of.



It's not about powerup, Madara said he needed a living body to become Juubi Jin, that means becoming juubi jin is essential to casting MT.  Unless Kishi retcons this again, he needs the juubi.


----------



## navy (Dec 10, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Did Kishimoto really have to put the handicap on the 8th gate? It seems like a cruel joke when you look at what other characters can accomplish.



Part 1 jutsu....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2013)

I can picture Madara creating multiple Mokuton Bunshins and then a same amount of Wood Dragons so that they clones hop on them and ride them towards the Bijuus.

But I am pretty sure that one of the things he will do is re-shape the entire battlefield like he did in his fight against the Gokage.

And Gai nor Lee are shit. 



TH4N4T0S said:


> Am I the only one who wants _small action_ and highly tactical  fights? I am quite tired of all this massive stuff being thrown around,  and I am not at all impressed by giant buddhas, meteors and whatnot. I  want some action that showcases _*finesse*,_ *speed*, and *guile*. I find knives and taijutsu more appealing than humongous balls or statues.
> 
> Size is overrated. And, chances are Madara's godly powers won't kill even a single named character.
> 
> I'd  love to see him beat a 7- or 8-gate Gai with just sage taijutsu, or  defeat the bijuu without having to unleash wooden leprechauns or  fireballs the size of Australia--the type of battle that exhibits _skill_ rather than power.



Like the fight against masked Obito while the Gedou Mazou was transforming into the Juubi. Which will be animated this week.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 10, 2013)

shintebukuro said:


> Kishi will create more powerups. Don't assume Jyuubi is the only potential power up because that's all you know of.





eurytus said:


> It's not about powerup, Madara said he needed a living body to become Juubi Jin, that means becoming juubi jin is essential to casting MT.  Unless Kishi retcons this again, he needs the juubi.


^basically^

juubi's jin is essential.


----------



## Klue (Dec 10, 2013)

Can't wait until Madara recovers his eyes.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> ^basically^
> 
> juubi's jin is essential.



You can't deny the possibility that MT is just a troll. 

I personally think he wants it, but not in the way he has claimed. Though there is the chance he was just screwing around earlier.


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2013)

i am too cold  to predict anything so i want madara to cast some fire and burn some shit. that might warm me up


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> You can't deny the possibility that MT is just a troll.
> 
> I personally think he wants it, but not in the way he has claimed. Though there is the chance he was just screwing around earlier.



i doubt it

he said it to the kages that they are better off sleeping in mt, and also to hashirama. but if he's trolling then.. lol


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Can't wait until Madara recovers his eyes.



In a way Madara not having his rinnegan is both a bad AND a good thing.

He may be the only one who can show higher level rinnegan techniques especially since he has now more power than when he was an edo. So if he recovers them we can see new rinnegan stuff.

But...

It also makes QUITE unlikely that he will use Rinne Tensei. Without those eyes no more chance of a reset button anymore. IF he kills someone and doesn't get those eyes then no one will use RT to bring those deceased back to life.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 10, 2013)

^he'll use chibaku tensei instead to redeem himself  because he lost


----------



## TRN (Dec 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Can't wait until Madara recovers his eyes.



I can't wait for minato to give naruto the yin kurama.   Yin+Yang Kurama+Naruto Sage Mode =God


----------



## MrCatalyst (Dec 10, 2013)

I hope to see either:
1) Revival of Uchiha Clan 
2) Some decent action between Madara and the Bijuu 
3) Yaoi shit between Hashi-kun and Madara-chan. pek


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 10, 2013)

no preview ?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 10, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> In a way Madara not having his rinnegan is both a bad AND a good thing.
> 
> He may be the only one who can show higher level rinnegan techniques especially since he has now more power than when he was an edo. So if he recovers them we can see new rinnegan stuff.
> 
> ...



IF RT happens at all, which I doubt, Obito will keep an eye and do it, as he was the one who was going to do it in the first place before Kishi broke the fourth wall and told us it was a cheap ripoff of Nagato. He's the one who needs a big angsty redemption, not Madara.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 10, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> no preview ?



nah takl said in convo thread that there is no preview.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> IF RT happens at all, which I doubt, Obito will keep an eye and do it, as he was the one who was going to do it in the first place before Kishi broke the fourth wall and told us it was a cheap ripoff of Nagato. He's the one who needs a big angsty redemption, not Madara.



I think Obito is too weakened after losing the Juubi AND using RT to have any strength left to cast RT yet again.

I considered him helping somehow to take Madara down but at this point his redemption may come by somehow freeing himself from BZ control and taking him down along with him.

His redemption will be showing a greater than ever willpower and saving Minato and Kakashi from a moment of certain death at BZ hands while apologizing to them one last time IMO.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 10, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> I think Obito is too weakened after losing the Juubi AND using RT to have any strength left to cast RT yet again.
> 
> I considered him helping somehow to take Madara down but at this point his redemption may come by somehow freeing himself from BZ control and taking him down along with him.
> 
> His redemption will be showing a greater than ever willpower and saving Minato and Kakashi from a moment of certain death at BZ hands while apologizing to them one last time IMO.



Yea I don't think RT is going to happen at all but Obito is the bigger candidate.


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 10, 2013)

How the Fuck is OP chapter out...OUT, the ONE PIECE MANGA CHAPTER FOR THIS WEEK IS OUT...Yet no spoiler for Naruto or Bleach the better mangas.

Seriously WTF>


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 10, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> How the Fuck is OP chapter out...OUT, the ONE PIECE MANGA CHAPTER FOR THIS WEEK IS OUT...*Yet no spoiler for Naruto or Bleach the better mangas.
> *
> Seriously WTF>



You are trying too hard.

It's out because the Chinese people who have the raw decided to leak it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea I don't think RT is going to happen at all but Obito is the bigger candidate.



My biggest fear is that Kishi would invent some new way to resurrect everyone even if it isn't Madz who does it.

Then again for the sake of drama this war being the 4th (the death number for the japanese) should carry some heavy consequences instead of making it look like nothing happened even if it isn't Madz who fixes that shit. So maybe the dead will stay dead.

Regarding Madara being the Jubi JIn i have my doubts though as Naruto just defeated on Jubi Jin a moments ago. Sure, Madara being stronger than Obito would make probably a stronger JJ but Kishi might make him just spam bigger black jinton and bijuudamas which wouldn't hit neither Naruto nor Sasuke anyway (they are one hit kills after all). Madara said he needs to become a Jin for his pan but then again Obito needed Kurama and the Hachibi for his goal of resurrecting Juubi and yet Kishi offered him a cheapened way to accomplish that without taking away the bijuus from Naruto or even Bee.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, their are a bunch of Zetsu lying around made of the majority of the Bijuu's chakra.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Dec 10, 2013)

I really hope Madara Zetsu goes on a murderous rampage


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea I don't think RT is going to happen at all but Obito is the bigger candidate.



obito just used RT he's not going to use it twice... he's basically dead. only reason he's breathing right now is cause of BZ


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> obito just used RT he's not going to use it twice... he's basically dead. only reason he's breathing right now is cause of BZ



I just said I don't think it's going to happen at all. . IF Kishi pulls that card, unlikely as it is, that will be Obito though. That's all I'm saying.

Obito has his silly redemption coming (which shouldn't happen at all), though it's more likely to come in him either fighting BZ or telling people about Madara's cave.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Dec 10, 2013)

How does One Piece come out so quickly?

Prediction: most likely a wasted chapter with Bijuu and Gaaara in awe of madara's power. Naruto and Sasuke team up to beat Madara with the power of friendship. No joke


----------



## calimike (Dec 10, 2013)

afrosheen6565 said:


> How does One Piece come out so quickly?
> 
> Prediction: most likely a wasted chapter with Bijuu and Gaaara in awe of madara's power. Naruto and Sasuke team up to beat Madara with the power of friendship. No joke



wow, OP is out! Let's wait for Naruto


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 10, 2013)

afrosheen6565 said:


> How does One Piece come out so quickly?
> 
> Prediction: most likely a wasted chapter with Bijuu and Gaaara in awe of madara's power. Naruto and Sasuke team up to beat Madara with the power of friendship. No joke



Chinese raws.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> the fruit would be like the kyuubi's shroud, only a portion of the whole power.
> 
> Jinchuriki on the other hand...is the host of the beast itself.  the fruit cannot compare to the jinchuriki. madara wants to become like the sage himself, not like his mother



Naruto is not losing the kyuubi sine it was hinted minato was going to return the yin back whe he said he had a present for naruto. so something else will be needed to make him stronger the obito. So I think the fruit will be that.


Also eventually I see obito taking control of BZ and casting RT because I can not see madara doing it. And also I think madara will kill some named shinobie soon


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 10, 2013)

So u think the fruit surpasses the jin powers? And that obi to will use rinnei tense twice in a row?

Very very unlikely. When I say unlikely I mean -25% chance of that happening


----------



## ch1p (Dec 10, 2013)

The fruit will have its importance. Kishi brought it out of nowhere for no reason whatsoever. It's def. something there.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 10, 2013)

It was a mere plot device. The fruit is as relevant as rikudous sons


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 10, 2013)

Son Goku!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> So u think the fruit surpasses the jin powers? And that obi to will use rinnei tense twice in a row?
> 
> Very very unlikely. When I say unlikely I mean -25% chance of that happening



Well there is less percent then that of naruto losing the kyuubi so what other choice is there. For a complete juubi. Alternatives are needed.


----------



## spiritmight (Dec 10, 2013)

One Piece comes out every damn Tuesday and yet Naruto/Bleach, which are in the SAME MAGAZINE, is never scanned 

Also expecting disappointment this week after experiencing the orgasm that was this week's OP chapter


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 10, 2013)

You're referring to my thread. Chances are he won't lose the kyuubi. But losing the kyuubi is a lot more likely than the fruit suddenly blossoms and somehow surpasses jins powers. Its more likely because naruto obtained 9 powers of the bijuu, hidden powers. And the kyuubi was initially installed in naruto to defeat the masked man, which is now accomplished. So its not a far fetched theory


----------



## ch1p (Dec 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> It was a mere plot device. The fruit is as relevant as rikudous sons



I agree rikudo's children have no importance. The fruit is more difficult to pretend it won't matter though. It can be Madara's first / second powerup (because if he's going to re-hash Obito and nothing more, there's no point to him being villain then) Much like the sword. Yes, Obito sucked with it, but Madara has no reasons to suck with it.


----------



## UchihaSage (Dec 10, 2013)

cool chapter last week
never expected zombito zetsu!!!


----------



## ueharakk (Dec 10, 2013)

what are the chances of kakashi getting obito's other sharingan?


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 10, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> what are the chances of kakashi getting obito's other sharingan?



He would need a major asspull if he had both eyes.


----------



## Abz (Dec 10, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> He would need a major asspull if he had both eyes.



tobirama's descendent


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> You're referring to my thread. Chances are he won't lose the kyuubi. But losing the kyuubi is a lot more likely than the fruit suddenly blossoms and somehow surpasses jins powers. Its more likely because naruto obtained 9 powers of the bijuu, hidden powers. And the kyuubi was initially installed in naruto to defeat the masked man, which is now accomplished. So its not a far fetched theory



It is because it was hinted he would get the other half and he will. Losing it make no sense especially after taking most of the manga to control it. It is as likely as sasuke losing his eyes to oro. And the fruit was mentioned for a reason it won't have been mentioned for nothing. It will be important. Kishi will make madara be different the obito so just doing the same thing would be dull IMO. I expect more from madara. Even if it is not the fruit he will find more powerful and different from obito in every way. He deserves much better.



spiritmight said:


> One Piece comes out every damn Tuesday and yet Naruto/Bleach, which are in the SAME MAGAZINE, is never scanned
> 
> Also expecting disappointment this week after experiencing the orgasm that was this week's OP chapter



The reason it is early is because there is a spoiler provider that given the scanners the op chapters he is not a fan of the other as I been told. That is why the other manga is first on Tuesdays.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 10, 2013)

Naruto will obviously eat the fruit.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 10, 2013)

Where the fuck is Tobirama? I have not seen him in awhile, his god tier quality is needed.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2013)

Tobirama will probably attack madara with the other kages this chapter. Madara vs tobirama, sarutobi, tsunade, Ay, Onoki,garra and Mei this chapter maybe. While naruto and sasuke get their energy back, power up or something.


----------



## Klue (Dec 10, 2013)

LazyWaka said:


> Naruto will obviously eat the fruit.



Naruto will gain Kurama's remaining half.

Madara will eat the fruit.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2013)

The chapter could bring back Sasuke's intention of getting rid of the Bijuu given Madara is after them, so he would go for the kill on them instead of protecting them. 

Which would lay the ground for the disagreements between him and Naruto.

And Tobirama better be around to recognize and prepare the Allaince for what kind of Mokuton enhanced by Senjutsu techs Madara will use. He is Hashirama's brother so he better than anyone should know his type of attacks.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 10, 2013)

Such thread. Much Evil. Wow.


----------



## calimike (Dec 10, 2013)

I worry about Naruto chapter 666 (referring to 666). 8 more to go... Chapter 666 predict: Madara is host of ten-tail   Is it end of world?


----------



## Klue (Dec 10, 2013)

Madara's eyes is the only variable preventing him from recreating the Juubi without much trouble. Even out numbered, everything else is in his favor:


Hashirama is currently a non-factor.
Both Naruto and Sasuke need some time to recover.
Regained his full power, now enhanced by Sage Mode.
Everyone else is shit.


----------



## RockSauron (Dec 10, 2013)

calimike said:


> I worry about Naruto chapter 666 (referring to 666). 8 more to go... Chapter 666 predict: Madara is host of ten-tail   Is it end of world?



Isn't the Japanese 666 the number 4? And chapter 444 was Naruto going to meet Nagato. but yeah, don't expect much

Anyway, if Madara gets the Kyuubi's chakra I'd assume he'd rip it out of Minato instead of killing Naruto. Maybe he'll get smart and use the soul rip ability, once he regains his rinnegan of course. Probably not.

Also, White Zetsu survived and is coming with the other Rinnegan eye. Because why not.


----------



## navy (Dec 10, 2013)

I feel like Kishi is keeping Obito around so that he can have his actual redemption. I wonder if Zetsu has access to Madara's second rinnengan.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Dec 10, 2013)

shadowmaria said:


> Such thread. Much Evil. Wow.



Seriously? This has to be the worst epidemic on the internet right now.

Also OP is up, will Naruto follow up soon?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 10, 2013)

@saruon

Kishi's brother has a manga called 666 satan and it has to do with hell and stuff. Kishi knows what 666 means. You never know what may happen in that chapter....Something....death-related perhaps?


----------



## eurytus (Dec 10, 2013)

navy said:


> I feel like Kishi is keeping Obito around so that he can have his actual redemption. I wonder if Zetsu has access to Madara's second rinnengan.



his redemption is delayed, cos no point for him to revive people for them to be killed again at this stage. And it's too early for him to be human shield or play a part in the defeat of Madara, cos he's just getting started


----------



## ueharakk (Dec 10, 2013)

Madara will redeem himself by rinne tenseing obito so obito can redeem himself.


----------



## navy (Dec 10, 2013)

Can the mother fuckers releasing the one piece scans go ahead and the release the entire jump. Damn.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Even out numbered, everything else is in his favor:
> 
> 
> Hashirama is currently a non-factor.
> ...



Pretty much. 

It's interesting when you look at previous battles. Team Gai being away from Konoha when Pain attacked is the perfect example of this. Team Kakashi standing back while Naruto shows off a new jutsu against Kakuzu is another example. Kishi always introduces ways so the heroes won't completely dominate the opponent. There's always "something".  We also need to see that Minato and Kakashi are busy with Zetsubito right now as well. They would be very beneficial with their skill set. 

I see Madara doing well until the heroes actually start powering up. Hashirama's taken care of and Naruto and Sasuke are cooling down. I'd say Sasuke should be in a better fighting condition than Naruto though considering what just happened with Obito. 

This battle would be a different story had the main players not been taken out. Right now, Tobirama's the strongest person on the battlefield that isn't hindered that can do some major damage.


----------



## Obitomo (Dec 10, 2013)

They hate Naruto I'm pretty sure ^


----------



## navy (Dec 10, 2013)

Rock Lee is going to eight gates kick Madara right through the chest again. Calling it.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 10, 2013)

Naruto's been carrying this entire war on his back since he busted off LionTurtle Island. He shouldn't even be conscious right now with everything he's done in the past 24hrs manga-time.


----------



## Jad (Dec 10, 2013)

Was there ever a preview release for the upcoming chapter?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Madara's eyes is the only variable preventing him from recreating the Juubi without much trouble. Even out numbered, everything else is in his favor:
> 
> 
> Hashirama is currently a non-factor.
> ...



Madara's dangerous as ever and with Senjutsu he'll still pose a threat but doesn't he needs his own two eyes to unlock his true & full power?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 10, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Madara's dangerous as ever and with Senjutsu he'll still pose a threat but doesn't he needs his own two eyes to unlock his true & full power?



Hashirama was definitely hinting at something big last week.

Madara's true powers evidently aren't restricted to his eyes.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 10, 2013)

Yea Mads has some powers besides his eyes, maybe that's why kishi didn't show a portion of the mad a d hashi fight.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yea Mads has some powers besides his eyes, maybe that's why kishi didn't show a portion of the mad a d hashi fight.



As well as not showing us him dismantle the kages


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama was definitely hinting at something big last week.
> 
> Madara's true powers evidently aren't restricted to his eyes.



Could be just Hashirama's way of hyping Madara's power now enhanced by his Senjutsu. I think only Madara himself knows better than anyone of what he is really capable of.

Hard to believe his powers aren't restricted to his eyes. He's an Uchiha. And if they weren't then this statement from himself wouldn't make sense:


----------



## Lurko (Dec 10, 2013)

Yea I hope kishi doesn't disapoint.


----------



## navy (Dec 10, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yea I hope kishi doesn't disapoint.



It's Kishi. He will.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 10, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Could be just Hashirama's way of hyping Madara's power now enhanced by his Senjutsu. I think only Madara himself knows better than anyone of what he is really capable of.
> 
> Hard to believe his powers aren't restricted to his eyes. He's an Uchiha. And if they weren't then this statement from himself wouldn't make sense:



Hashi was referring to past, original powers. Not enhanced ones.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2013)

Well that's a vague point then, because from all the fights we've seen them had in those flashbacks (although skipped most of the time) always showed Madara fighting with the power his eyes granted him. The only thing he could be implying is the middle of their VotE fight which was jumped over to see the end of it.


----------



## Klue (Dec 10, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yea I hope kishi doesn't disapoint.



Madara's defeat will certainly disappoint. It's the events which take place until then that truly matter in a Kishimoto work.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 10, 2013)

Guys I'm talking about current chapter about to come out not when Mads gets beat in a year lol.


----------



## 1Person (Dec 10, 2013)

Madara has tons of jutsus and abilities that we havent seen yet and plenty of non-eye related abilities to expand on(senjutsu, katons,fuinjutsu,chakra absorption, barriers,mokuton,suiton,doton and yinyang release)Every character who's at least Kate level has a variety of abilities and madara is no exception.


----------



## navy (Dec 10, 2013)

Kishi isnt that creative. When there are a bunch of high level ninja around who will use teamwork, I doubt Madara has the skillset to beat them without the help of a pair of eyes or some bijuu. 


On a side note, Minato better show off that ultra long title jutsu.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 10, 2013)

I miss Juubito already.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 10, 2013)

Am I the only one who hopes for a knock down, beat down fight between Naruto and Naruto? Since Madara's living, it'd be fun seeing them lay into each other after their ninjutsu fails for just a good old fashion beatdown to either.


----------



## Klue (Dec 10, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Am I the only one who hopes for a knock down, beat down fight between Naruto and Naruto? Since Madara's living, it'd be fun seeing them lay into each other after their ninjutsu fails for just a good old fashion beatdown to either.



Lame.

I want to see nothing but high-level jutsu. All of which are new.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Lame.
> 
> I want to see nothing but high-level jutsu. All of which are new.


Guess Toriko and Rosario spoiled me.


----------



## adeshina365 (Dec 10, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Am I the only one who hopes for a knock down, beat down fight between Naruto and Naruto? Since Madara's living, it'd be fun seeing them lay into each other after their ninjutsu fails for just a good old fashion beatdown to either.


You're going to be very, very disappointed; if anyone is going to get a chance to do that, it's going to be Sasuke.

The amount of crow that you're going to eat will be unprecedented when Sasuke gets some major power-ups and takes down Madara.


----------



## navy (Dec 10, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Am I the only one who hopes for a knock down, beat down fight between Naruto and Naruto? Since Madara's living, it'd be fun seeing them lay into each other after their ninjutsu fails for just a good old fashion beatdown to either.


Naruto isnt on Madara's level. 


Klue said:


> Lame.
> 
> I want to see nothing but high-level jutsu. All of which are new.



Kishi isnt creative.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 10, 2013)

adeshina365 said:


> You're going to be very, very disappointed; if anyone is going to get a chance to do that, it's going to be Sasuke.


I am not seeing why Sasuke is Madara's opponent at all. Not only is he far out of Madara's league, but it just doesn't fit with Kishimoto's storytelling. Hell Madara toyed with him while blind last chapter, remember?



navy said:


> Naruto isnt on Madara's level.


Why wouldn't he be? Biju Sage Mode should give him enough power to compete given it was making Juubito flinch.And Naruto WAS holding his own against Madara with just Biju Mode remember?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2013)

adeshina365 said:


> You're going to be very, very disappointed; if anyone is going to get a chance to do that, it's going to be Sasuke.



Doubt it since sasuke is not as strong as naruto to fight some one like madara, well evn naruto is not at madaras level yet. So why would sasuke be. But it won't happen either way it will be who has the bigger jutsu how it should be. So expect a combination jutsu like the one that beat obito to beat madara.


----------



## adeshina365 (Dec 10, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I am not seeing why Sasuke is Madara's opponent at all. Not only is he far out of Madara's league, but it just doesn't fit with Kishimoto's storytelling. Hell Madara toyed with him while blind last chapter, remember?


I'm bookmarking this post to laugh at it later. 

Sasuke will get some massive power-ups very soon and will be Madara's main opponent in time.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 10, 2013)

adeshina365 said:


> I'm bookmarking this post to laugh at it later.
> 
> Sasuke will get some massive power-ups very soon and will be Madara's main opponent in time.


Again, why? It doesn't make any sense. The manga is called _Naruto_, NOT _Sasuke_. What 'power ups'? You mean Cursed Mark? Not enough.


----------



## adeshina365 (Dec 10, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Again, why? It doesn't make any sense. The manga is called _Naruto_, NOT _Sasuke_. What 'power ups'? You mean Cursed Mark? Not enough.


LMAO, keep fighting the good fight. 

I'm already readying the salted crows that many of this board with dine on.

Edit: The same argument was used by those who said that Sasuke would sit out the rest of the war on the sidelines. Never forger.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 10, 2013)

Klue said:


> Lame.
> 
> I want to see nothing but high-level jutsu. All of which are new.



Imagine the butthurt in the obd if a blind Madara would destroy the op top tiers.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2013)

this page.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 10, 2013)

adeshina365 said:


> LMAO, keep fighting the good fight.
> 
> I'm already readying the salted crows that many of this board with dine on.


Then please, enlighten us: what power ups are Sasuke getting? Why is he Madara's opponent? If this was the case why did Kishimoto write Madara literally _toying_ with Sasuke in 657? Please, enlighten us.


----------



## Klue (Dec 10, 2013)

adeshina365 said:


> I'm bookmarking this post to laugh at it later.
> 
> Sasuke will get some massive power-ups very soon and will be Madara's main opponent in time.



Madara currently possesses Hashirama's Wood Release and Sage Mode - the moment he recovers his eyes, he'll have EMS and Rinnegan ocular powers. All of this backed by his full power now that he is alive.

Apparently, this is enough power to force the entire Alliance, Gokage, revived Hokage, 7 Tailed Beast, 2 fully powered Jinchuuriki, Orochimaru, Team Taka and an EMS Sasuke to deal with him.

At best, *I believe* the most likely scenario, is for he and Naruto to face Madara together, and come out on top as the two heroes of the war. Maybe Sasuke's contribution will be enough to give him some support to challenge Naruto for the Hokage position - setting up their final battle.

Though, if Sasuke manages to take Madara out on his own, I can't envision a scenario where he fails to receive serious consideration to be the next Hokage.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 10, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I am not seeing why Sasuke is Madara's opponent at all. Not only is he far out of Madara's league, but it just doesn't fit with Kishimoto's storytelling. Hell Madara toyed with him while blind last chapter, remember?
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't he be? Biju Sage Mode should give him enough power to compete given it was making Juubito flinch.And Naruto WAS holding his own against Madara with just Biju Mode remember?



It actually does fit with Kishimoto's storytelling. 

What it boils down to is this: Naruto and Sasuke will have the final fight of this series against each other and they're going to be stronger than Hashirama and Madara. They'll also have a battle that surpasses Hashirama and Madara's battle. With that said it makes perfect sense for Sasuke to take down Madara. 

Madara isn't the FV. He's just an obstacle that will be taken down (like every other villain) to build up Naruto and Sasuke's characters until they face each other. In order for Sasuke to be a threat to Naruto he needs to level up himself and given we've heard that Sasuke will surpass Madara it makes perfect sense. Sasuke will be having a grand fight and he will level up in that fight (as he does in most of his fights). Sasuke's going to have to build himself up exactly like how Naruto's built himself up in this war. He's not going to randomly become as strong as Naruto. He's going to work for his strength and then they'll clash. 

And besides the last chapter had Sasuke take the initiative against Madara. He wasn't successful but then again the same thing happened against Obito, Kakuzu and multiple other fights. Sasuke wasn't even going all out so it's fine. He still has to power-up so until that happens anything and everything is possible. 

People are really underestimating Sasuke. He will be having a major huge fight that he will win before he faces Naruto. The options are limited.

But really, if there's one thing people shouldn't do is underestimate his character. He has a Sharingan. He would be easy to create a skill hax enough to allow Sasuke to compete with Madara. I'm already thinking of multiple skills that would allow it.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a sad feeling Sauce will be Nardos final villain and Nardo will hold Sauce dieing with Sauce telling Nardo that he's sorry


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 10, 2013)

Well its out.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2013)

The bijuus fighting as one and madara has one of his eyes back. Things about to get serious


----------



## ch1p (Dec 10, 2013)

I was like, what a waste of time. BUT LOL AT THAT LAST PAGE! BIOLOGY CLASS KISHI! Hashirama can't possibly heal that much! I can't.


----------



## eurytus (Dec 11, 2013)

Boring.....bijuus flapping their tails...-.-!


----------



## Rosi (Dec 11, 2013)

The second coloured scan was the best thing about it 

I'm not used to Obito-less chapters 


It's hilarious how easy it is for people to swap eyes in this manga


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 11, 2013)

Is it me or is the Madara fight escalating quickly? 

With Obito when he was in a "form" or "phase" he was at least in it for hell, a great amount of chapters. It took a while for Obito to switch forms. With Madara though 2 chapters ago he was in Edo Form, next chapter he's alive powered up by Senjutsu, this chapter he started ok but then the Bijuu put their feet down and now he's getting another eye ready to enter another "mode" or "phase" per say. 

This fight's going to end quicker than we expect. It's escalating too quickly.


----------



## Lace (Dec 11, 2013)

I think it's time to take a break from Naruto 
Another boring chapter


----------



## Shirozzpovkpozx (Dec 11, 2013)

You've got to be kidding me, what the heck did Kishimoto thought to make this manga?
Madara used Susano'o without his eyes and just facepalmed a f!@#$ Rin'negan to his face.
Can someone please explain that to me?

Oh, and BTW, if he knew he was going to get owned by the bijuu's without his eyes, why did he rushed in to it anyways? Just to lose an arm and say "I'm a f!@#$ dumbass, hurdurr."


----------



## MysteriousD (Dec 11, 2013)

*This chapter got me like... whaaat?*

No Sasuke.

Fight as fast as the speed of light.

All these big moves happening with no effect, lessening the immersion and suspense factor.

Madara using Sussano without eyes 

Gaara's hyped super sealing failing the first time its shown in a bullshit manner to.. lol sussano just busts out 

Tailed beast tailed beatdown of Sussano 

Naruto in BM instead of BSM 

No Sasuke.

Killer Bee is back, and said and did little.

Madara getting an eye back and a new arm from Zetsu...


Lol Im not sure what to think. It all happened so fast and seemed so pointless...


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 11, 2013)

it was a pointless chapter sort of, but still hella more fun than other filler chapters


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> it was a pointless chapter sort of, but still hella more fun than other filler chapters



this.

Reminds me of the ol' Dragonball Z era. I'm surprised no one bijuudama'd. Good fanservice, and it looks like that was just a warmup.


----------



## Overhaul (Dec 11, 2013)

Most importantly No Tobirama.


----------



## MysteriousD (Dec 11, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> it was a pointless chapter sort of, but still hella more fun than other filler chapters





~Gesy~ said:


> this.
> 
> Reminds me of the ol' Dragonball Z era. I'm surprised no one bijuudama'd. Good fanservice, and it looks like that was just a warmup.



Doubly agree.

Filler/Fan service no doubt.

That was a whatever warmup... Madara should have did at least 1 Senpou Katon tech



Revy said:


> Most importantly No Tobirama.



Yea real talk that let me know Kishi didnt give a damn about character types of anything. There is 0 way The Rama stands by and watches this go down without doing something.

Maybe he is helping Hashirama his brother but I think he is just standing around


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 11, 2013)

I liked this chapter and Naruto,Gaara and the Bijuus were really good.
Mmm...but since Sasuke wasn't there I suppose that Kishimoto will alternate Sasuke's actions with Naruto's actions and at some point we'll have another teamwork between them to defeat him.


SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Am I the only one who hopes for a knock down, beat down fight between Naruto and Naruto? Since Madara's living, it'd be fun seeing them lay into each other after their ninjutsu fails for just a good old fashion beatdown to either.





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Again, why? It doesn't make any sense. The manga is called _Naruto_, NOT _Sasuke_. What 'power ups'? You mean Cursed Mark? Not enough.


Yeah,it would be interesting to see... something similar happened at the end of FMA.
Mmm...Madara is the FV after all,he is behind most of Naruto and others people's suffering,the MEP plan was his so he is the true FV of this manga.He can't be just a "Sasuke villain" like Orochimaru sadly became because otherwise he would lose his importance as the FV just like Orochimaru lost his in the past.
But I think that in the end it will be a collective effort between Naruto and Sasuke that really will end Madara's machination.
Then after that battle something will give Sasuke "the excuse"to fight Naruto and we'll have our Naruto vs Sasuke's battle.


----------



## Sin3dd (Dec 11, 2013)

Choose your Tailed Beast, Madara!


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 11, 2013)

This manga needs more exposed penis.

The plot needs to move on and tell us how incredible Madara's penis is.


----------



## Millions Forks (Dec 12, 2013)

Finally he got that eye back. Good lord in Heaven I hope this speeds things up a bit.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 14, 2013)

I've probably missed it, but where did Madara's gunbai go? it was so awesome


----------



## takL (Dec 14, 2013)

from the raw 

#658 bijus vs Madara...!!

mob: ...staying here is...
mob: yeah...no good.
C: leave this place!
mob:!

Gaara: shikaku! Set it up!
Shukaku: Im gonna storm it!!!
-fu-ton･Sasandan(sand scatter-pellets)!!-

Maddy: it's a pretty good jutsu.
Maddy: Save that it lacks a clincher!
Gaara: Hah!!
Maddy: !?

Maddy: so, it was a jutsu to imbed your sand to put me out of action.
Maddy:!!

Gaara: now, shukaku!!

Shukaku: this is Taiso(grand funeral) fuin(sealing) with the use of the sand body and curse mark pattern of mine!
He'll never ever expose to air (=breath) again, gyahahaha!!

Maddy: i'll put collars on you right away.
I won't let a single head here get away! (/Not a single head here will get out!) 

Kulama: No one will fawn on you!
Naruto: Over your dead body!

Gyuki: sorry im late. been busy evacuating the wounded. 
Matatabi: no problem! There won't be another wounded person, hon. This is the finish(/end of the game).

Kulama: clap your tails(/pile ur tails)!!

Kulama: you almost made it, shitty raccoon dog.
Shukaku: meh... damn your bossing it like a big shot, dumb fox.

Son Goku: what a dogged piece!

Zetsu: I took so long, lord Madara.
Maddy: finally you're here. ...you have it, yes?
Zetsu: certainly, sir

Maddy: this should.... 
make things a little bit(/relatively) exciting, perhaps.


----------

